# Aircraft Carrier



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

I am in the middle of building a WW II Aircraft Carrier the USS Yorktown. I am haveing a problem with the color for the flightdeck. The instructions say to paint the deck a Sea Grey. Pictures I have seen of them were wood color or some other grey. What would be the best color to paint the flight deck? Also where can I get some planes to go with it. The scale of the model is 1/572 scale


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Storvick,

The references I have list U.S.S. Yorktown CV-5 as having worn no cammo up till in 41 meaning wood color flightdeck and measure 12 camo after sea blue up to maindeck level and haze gray above including flightdeck .. 

and U.S.S Yorktown CV-10 as wearing measure 21 over all navy blue including flightdeck and later measure 31, 32, or 33 dazzle patterns all with blue deck stain and flat black lines on the deck as well as flight deck hull numbers

Hope this helps

Richard


----------



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

USS _Yorktown_ *CV-5* MS-12 1942:
Hull:
Sea Blue 5-S
Ocean Grey 5-O
Decks:
Deck Blue 20B
250N Norfolk Flight Deck Stain

USS _Yorktown_ *CV-10* 1944-45 MS-33/10a:
Hull:
Light Grey 5-L
Ocean Grey 5-O
Navy Blue 5-N
Decks:
250N Norfolk Flight Deck Stain
20B Revised Deck Blue


Flight deck was 250N Norfolk Flight Deck Stain and all other decks were 20B Deck Blue. for pictures go to:
 USS Yorktown CV-5 
 USS Yorktown CV-10 

I would suggest going over to www.Modelwarships.com we've got all the information you'd be looking for, go to the forums and ask away.


----------

